# Proto 2000 Heritage 2-8-8-2 Steam Locomotive



## TUAC (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,

I don't have a instruction manual for this locomotive and I need to reset it to factory setting, Do anyone know the CV reset number or where I can acquire a manual?

Thank


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Reset to factory settings is almost always done by setting CV8 to a value of 8. Try that first.


----------



## Michaeld4502 (Feb 26, 2018)

The QSI Quantum System needs the "magnet wand" used on a special place on the tender to reset the decoder.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The CV8 reset works with most decoders, but QSI is not among them.

Use a magnetic want waved over the POT on the decoder, if you can find a small black 'tower' on the decoder, often under a hatch...or try waving it around the top of the tender deck. Don't forget to cycle track power after you hear 'Reset'.

Otherwise, the way to reset a QSI is as follows:


Place engine on the main track if it responds to its address. If not, the program track may be required.*
Set CV49 to 128
Set CV50 to 255
Set CV56 to 113. As the decoder resets the horn will sound with 3 short signals.**
Test out the locomotive using address 3.
* (My added note) If you want to reset any decoder, no matter whose it is, and you don't know the address, AND you wish to use programming on the main/Ops Mode, select the address '00'. That is a universal address for all NMRA-compliant decoders. Then, with '00' active on your throttle, go through the three steps above with the three CVs and...

** DON'T FORGET to cycle track power off and then on again (Digitrax does this automatically when the operator uses Paged/Broadcast Mode to do any CV changes, including assigning addresses). Only after cycling track power should you acquire Add '03' and hope to reconnect with a glitchy decoder.


----------

